# Conspiracy Theorists Vindicated - HAARP Confirmed Weather Manipulation Tool



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2014)

HAARP confirmed as a weather manipulation tool...http://earthweareone.com/conspiracy-theorists-vindicated-haarp-confirmed-weather-manipulation-tool/


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 1, 2014)

First Ive ever heard of THIS one..
The High Frequency Active Auroral Research Program (*HAARP*) 

Whats it all got to do with AARP ?


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 1, 2014)

They confirm it as they supposedly are shutting down sites. uh huh

The subterfuge continues. Make it seem like a meaningless program or experiment that isn't worth it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2014)

"Radio Frequency Assault On Planet Earth’s Life Support Systems 

The clouds reveal an otherwise silent, lethal and constant assault on our biosphere. The extra low frequency (ELF) radio waves that are continuously bombarding the entire planet can be seen and easily recognized in cloud formations. The threat posed to the entire web of life from these frequencies cannot be overstated. My thanks to those who put together the 6 minute video below. The footage is exceptional, compelling and shocking. The total hindrance of Earth's life support systems can and is pushing us all over the edge. Its time to make our collective voices heard, climate engineering must be exposed and halted or we will soon enough have nothing left to salvage of our once thriving planet."

link removed-questionable


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 13, 2014)

I think it's fascinating that not only is ONE conspiracy theory proven to be true but that another, older one - Tesla's so-called "Death Ray" - is being utilized by the U.S. military ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2014)

The weather modification's been going on a lot longer than I ever thought. http://www.geoengineeringwatch.org/t...-investigated/  I think we're paying the price now.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 14, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> The weather modification's been going on a lot longer than I ever thought. http://www.geoengineeringwatch.org/t...-investigated/  I think we're paying the price now.



Proof that as soon as mankind can reach a new area they do their best to change it ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 15, 2015)

Long video for those who are interested.  I heard a guest speaking about this on last night's on the Coast radio show, it's about geo-engineering, chemtrails and the effects on climate.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 15, 2015)

Frightening.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't buy it. Seabreeze, your initial link was a blind alley but I located this one for myself: http://www.globalresearch.ca/haarp-...er-modification-electromagnetic-warfare/20407

These are the bits that drive my scepticism through the roof:

First, the language :- some respected researchers...  Others go so far as to claim... Yet there is no doubt...Some scientists state...
No names, no references, just vague assertions.

Second,  a reference to an EU document, specifically bullet point 24 which reads


> *Legal aspects of military activities*
> 
> 24.   Considers HAARP (High Frequency Active Auroral Research Project) by virtue of its far-reaching impact on the environment to be a global concern and calls for its legal, ecological and ethical implications to be examined by an international independent body before any further research and testing; regrets the repeated refusal of the United States Administration to send anyone in person to give evidence to the public hearing or any subsequent meeting held by its competent committee into the environmental and public risks connected with the HAARP programme currently being funded in Alaska;


The document is actually final draft  minutes of the European Parliament dated January 1999. It simply expresses concern about an American project and irritation that the US is not explaining what it is doing to the EU's satisfaction. IMO this proves nothing.

Third, talk of tsunamis and earthquakes caused by experiments in the ionosphere is just a bit too farfetched for me. Earthquakes are caused by slippage of the earth's crust and tsunamis are the direct consequences of underwater earthquakes. Talk of WW II experiments off the coast of New Zealand when it was attempted to create mini tsunamis using a series of underwater bombs does not add any credence to the proposition that somehow, by some unstated mechanism, the upper atmosphere could be use to create either an earthquake of a tsunami. Scientifically it makes as much sense as worrying about a death ray aimed at the earth from a secret base on the Moon.

Much more likely in my mind is that the US is attempting to develop a method of disrupting communications to use against a sophisticated enemy in the event of war. Something that would disable all computers and other  systems dependent on computer technology which would be the ultimate weapon to cripple a technological society. If that is what they are doing, good luck to them because I'm sure that others are trying to do the same. First in best dressed.


----------



## Geezerette (Jun 15, 2015)

Haven't heard about that stuff since Art Bell went off the air & my radio stopped picking up George Noory show. Guess I'll have to try to get him or his ilk on the "smart" gadgets to keep up with the conspiracies.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 15, 2015)

That's where I hear it all Geezerette, the George Noory show.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 15, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> The weather modification's been going on a lot longer than I ever thought. http://www.geoengineeringwatch.org/t...-investigated/  I think we're paying the price now.



The weather we've been seeing in the Midwest this year is certainly strange, and the severity of the storms that have been rolling through seem a bit extreme.  Texas has been taking a real beating this year, and the forecasts for the coming week or two are not encouraging.  The theories about Climate Change seem more truthful with every passing year, and I don't think it is wise for the government to be "experimenting" with trying to affect the weather.  Like anything else the government tries to do....the "side effects" are usually worse than the "illness".


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 16, 2015)

I have also heard that HAARP and other weather modification is the reason that the East Coast of the United States has been so cold; but most of the rest of the earth has been hotter than usual. 
John B. Wells,who used to be one of the commentators on Coast to Coast AM, now has his online program, called Caravan to Midnight. There are a lot of his shows on Youtube; so you can listen to some of the guest speakers that he has on the program. You can also subscribe to Caravan for only $5 a month and then you can watch/listen any time you want to any of the programs. 

Art Bell is set to come back on the air next month also. His new program, called Midnight in the Desert will be carried by many raidio stations, plus you can subscribe to it , or listen online through TuneIn. 
There are a lot of interesting things that are discussed on these programs, and I enjoy listening and considering the possibilities (while wearing my tinfoil hat, of course). 
If there are any other seniors here who are open-minded to discussing some of these theories, maybe we can start a group for it ?  PM me if anyone is interested, and we can talk about a group for it. We used to have the paranormal group, but it just kind of went dead in the water. It could also be resurrected to include things like weather modification and alternative universes. 

The HAARP monitoring website is now showing activity in Texas again, and especially in the Fort Worth area. 

http://youtu.be/bZjcQN8HZNg


----------



## Don M. (Jun 16, 2015)

Something seems to be messing up the Jet Stream.  Alaska has been getting warmer and drier, along with our West Coast, while the Eastern and Gulf States are seeing excessive amounts of precipitation.  The "dips" in this Jet Stream seem to be getting more pronounced, and this has a huge effect on the weather in the Northern Hemisphere.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 4, 2017)

Here is a very interesting memo from the Trans-Pecos Weather Modification Association in Texas. This is not HAARP; but it does show that our government does have weather modification capabilities, and does use them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 4, 2017)

I believe they've used them for many years now Happyflowerlady, thanks for posting the memo.


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 4, 2017)

There always seems to be conspiracy theorists to explain phenomena they know nothing about below a purely superficial level - and a gullible audience predisposed to believe them - and of course, where climate is concerned it plays right into the hands of the climate deniers who have a vested interest in doing nothing about preserving this marvelous world of ours..


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 4, 2017)

HAARP and other weather manipulation schemes have been around for quite a while.  Just another example of man trying to fix what was never broken.


----------



## beneDictus (Sep 5, 2017)

As the Brits will say...''we`re all knackered''...!!


----------

